

Ask HN: How do you overcome perfectionism? - GardenHose

How do you overcome the feeling of perfectionism?<p>I've always wanted to learn more about software development. However, whenever I try, I self-criticize myself into giving up -- the icon sucks, the app is not innovative, the UI sucks, etc.<p>How do I stop the self comparisons? How do I find enjoyment in something I'm not "wonderful" at?<p>I'm 27. I know that's not old, but it feels like it when people half my age are 6x better.<p>Help?
======
DigitalSea
It's funny you post this. I published a post on my blog about not being able
to release my personal projects because my self-expectations are so high I
never end up releasing anything. [http://ilikekillnerds.com/2013/06/jfri-just-
fucking-release-...](http://ilikekillnerds.com/2013/06/jfri-just-fucking-
release-it/) — I don't mean to spam my post, I think it's pretty relevant
though. I feel your pain and I'm 25, I fear I won't ever release anything but
I am learning to embrace the mantra of, "just release it" even slowly.

